# Classmates always think I'm smarter than what I really am



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ever since middle school, for some reason my classmates think I'm smarter than what I really am. For some reason, my quietness gives off the vibe that I'm such a genius.

This was especially the case my senior year of high school. I was taking all AP classes, so a lot of my classes had the same community of AP students who also took all AP classes. My classmates who I interacted with me all thought I was a genius, especially in my AP Calculus class. I'll admit I was very good at calculus because I enjoyed the subject and the teacher was phenomenal. I was at the top of my game senior year as far determination and hard work are concerned. My grades were my priority, especially in math class. I'll admit I did get high test scores in my calculus class, but that's because I was focused and studied a lot, not because I'm a genius. Because I was quiet and always getting good test scores, I gave off the vibe that I was a genius. When we did math problems in groups I would be singled out as the smartest of the group, and it would be up to me to figure out the problems. 

I felt good having people think I was a genius, it really improved my self esteem. However, I also don't want to give off a fake vibe. I'm really not that smart, I'm actually quite lazy. However, when I'm motivated I study hard and the results pay off. But I'm not the genius my classmates think I am. Even right now in college in chemistry class we do our labs and homework in groups. And this girl in my group seems to think I'm so smart. I'm really not. I have a very high GPA for two reasons. 1. I go to a community college, so the classes are easier than uni. 2. I do all my homework and study, so I get good grades. But I'm not the genius people think I am.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Same here. I'm book smart, I can't lie about that, but I don't consider that to be smart. Smart is book smart plus street smart, which I lack.

My friends (who are about 2 years lower than me in college) think I'm some genius. That's because when we do study groups for tests or homework I'm always the one tutoring them, and because I teach the material clearer than their professors they're always encouraging me to become a TA. Some random girl at our study group (friend of a friend who I never met before) once asked me why I'm not already going for my PhD. I suppose I give off that smart vibe.

Plus they know my GPA and my major, which for some reason reinforces their opinion that I'm an incredibly smart person.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Same here. My family even thinks I'm super smart because I do my work and have been getting A's and B's since I started school. I mean, I guess I'm kind of smart, but I'm more of a good BSer.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Throughout highschool I have made average grades yet people think I'm a genius but 'hide' it. Beats me.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Marlon said:


> Same here. I'm book smart, I can't lie about that, but I don't consider that to be smart. Smart is book smart plus street smart, which I lack.


It's cool that you understand there are different ways to evaluate this!


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

musiclover55 said:


> Same here. My family even thinks I'm super smart because I do my work and have been getting A's and B's since I started school. I mean, I guess I'm kind of smart, but I'm more of a good BSer.


Haha I'm a good BSer too! I look for the easiest ways to manage A's and B's with as little work as possible.


----------

